# Saturday



## ofelles (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 22, 2022)

Well done, good ones, thanx! RAY


----------



## ofelles (Jan 22, 2022)

sawhorseray

Not Ray, but thanks anyway!! 

EDIT: opps! not thinking, still sleepy.  Read,then think, then maybe post!!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 22, 2022)

ofelles said:


> sawhorseray
> 
> Not Ray, but thanks anyway!!  EDIT: opps! not thinking, still sleepy.  Read,then think, then maybe post!!



Remember, pants, then shoes! RAY


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## bauchjw (Jan 22, 2022)

So funny! I love to laugh!


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 22, 2022)

All good ones !


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 22, 2022)

Pretty sure my son could rock that tshirt!!! His mother might not be a fan though lol.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 22, 2022)

Thanks for chuckles. All good ones.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 22, 2022)

Thanks for the laughs O.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 23, 2022)

The electrician one is great.
Gary


----------

